# Wildlife Photography!



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Well don't we have a photography thread for your portraiture and inanimate objects; so how about your wildlife?



I'll start it off with some simple guidelines, as well as a photo.

*One Photo per post.
Chat concerning photos or photo tips is welcomed.
Doesn't matter the quality, as long as we can tell what it is!
Be creative!
Photo can be indoors in a set up scene.*


----------



## Crysta (Mar 15, 2011)

Hehe I was waiting for one of these...
beautiful snake, is it acotton mouth?

Balloning wolfie? I regret now having higher shutter speed on this one.


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes ma'am, Eastern Cottonmouth I believe

You need to shoot with a flash, it really helps to just stop time in its tracks!


----------



## Crysta (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I don't have a good flash for the powershot g10, which I use atm for macros, while I am learning the reverse 28mm I got the other day w/ flash on my rebel. 
woooo~!


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Check into some *Macro extension tubes *. For this shot, I used my old EOS 50D (15mp) on SS 1/160, ISO 100, f5.6 with a 12mm, 25mm, 32mm (I think) Macro Extension tubes attatched to a Pentax K Mount (Manual focus) 28-70mm f2.8 lens at 70mm. Don't forget though, shooting with a cropped sensor (1.6x on the 50D, and the EOS 60D, it then effectively becomes 44.8-112mm)


You can get Macro extension tubes to fit an EF mount camera and lens, I think. Check eBay.com 

This Crab spider here was roughly 1/4" across...


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a few pictures from trips to the park.
Nothing special, but I love it
I'll post a few of my favorites.


----------



## TomM (Mar 15, 2011)

This is one of my favorite pictures that I have ever taken.  This is the uncropped and uneditted version:


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 15, 2011)

This little cutie was on one of our enclosures outside.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 15, 2011)

spider said:


> Check into some *Macro extension tubes *. For this shot, I used my old EOS 50D (15mp) on SS 1/160, ISO 100, f5.6 with a 12mm, 25mm, 32mm (I think) Macro Extension tubes attatched to a Pentax K Mount (Manual focus) 28-70mm f2.8 lens at 70mm. Don't forget though, shooting with a cropped sensor (1.6x on the 50D, and the EOS 60D, it then effectively becomes 44.8-112mm)
> 
> 
> You can get Macro extension tubes to fit an EF mount camera and lens, I think. Check eBay.com
> ...


Oh very nice! extension tubes are big. the spider in my photo is about 1/3 inch or so, so not too bad, tiny and cute!


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice shots everyone!

Crysta, extension tubes are a little large, but they're worth it. Macro bellows are sweet as well!


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 15, 2011)

As you will see, I really like squirrels


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 15, 2011)

You like squirrels, Chris?  I never would have guessed.

Rather than post any of the countless pictures of exotic stuff from trips, I figured I'd throw up this one taken in the ditch at the front of my property last year.  

I like it.  I think the composition is decent and the DOF is just about right.  A bit more glare than I'd like, perhaps, though my reflection in the snake's eye would suggest that I was not using fill flash but rather I should have maybe done some shadowing.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful snake, Skinhead. Try using a sun swatter sometime, it reduces the glare.


This was an average size Ribbon snake, found this one in Central Mississippi. 
I'm assuming he was just trying to get a look of things around him.


For the lighting in this shot, I used a promaster 7500edf with an RPS studio mini softbox. The flashes power was on 1/32 at 35mm.


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 15, 2011)

spider said:


> Beautiful snake, Skinhead. Try using a sun swatter sometime, it reduces the glare.


I've used one before, only I called it "my hat" or "my shadow."  There's only so much you can carry around in the field with you.

Edit:  I will add that I've been considering making a bit more of a sophisticated "sun swatter" (never heard that term until now) than my hat.  I have some sun screens that you put in your car when you park.  they have a stiff ring exterior that sort of folds down to a much smaller circle.  I was thinking about cutting the center out of one and replacing it with a loose weave fabric.  Would do the trick and collapse down nicely. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Crysta (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh-oh! its a snake!! (badger song?)  beautiful pictures you two, I love these reptiles so intriguing! (i wanted to study herpetology back in the day, but i've failed my 2 college biology classes so far these 2 terms....dont think thats going to happen now )

Gartersnake, powershot g10, 13cm. Youngin. 
all natural lighting... i just baked her up in a sunny spot shooting from the tree branches... 






they are going to eat the squirells... j/k ;p


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great shots everyone!!! I love the one with the squirrel with like one arm off the tree! Here is one of mine.


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a Gulf Coast toad I caught in Baton Rouge last year.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 15, 2011)

Theses two were chasing each other all day


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 15, 2011)

fartkowski said:


> Theses two were chasing each other all day


You have a variety of squirrels where you are, I guess. I have only seen the gray ones where I live.


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Race war haha
jk


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 15, 2011)

Those little red squirrels are very fiesty.
We were lucky enough to get a shot of this guy.
Only one of two that I know of in this area.


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Roach*

Fartkowski- There is white squirrels!!!?!?!?!? WOW! 

Some kind of roach I found.






---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

A cricket I found






Is it ok if these 2 posts "morphed" together?


----------



## Crysta (Mar 15, 2011)

For fartkowski, since i decided to join the squirrel parade 

 they have some big claws!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 15, 2011)

This one could work in either the inanimate objects thread or this one, but since we are on a squirrel theme....

I've posted it before, but here we have the Amazing Mummified Squirrel o' Benzedrine!


----------



## spider (Mar 15, 2011)

Im sorry to say I do not have any squirrel photos to add :8o


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hacklmesh weaver egg sac. Not the best but they were really small!


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Crysta (Mar 16, 2011)

OHH crocodile shot...  he is lovely!
and omg fart!! that last picture is so cute!~

Im going to break the rule and post 2 pictures due to the story i am about to say, because i'd like some tips 

So this is my first shoot with a 29mm reveresed lens. It has amazing view in the view finder, but since I dont have a macro flash anymore, I need to use 1600iso :0! sad! but it was cloudy so it would probably be better on a sunny day.
Anyways the part i need help with....is.... sharpness :0
So far on unmoving stuff smaller then a pinhead i've got very decent sharpness

no tube extensions.
I think its something to do with the fstop? so i should stop down?

First macro
500shutter, 3f,-4f sunny...






and when I get to a slightly bigger subject (about 7mm)
its the suckiest quality eeeeever
cloudy, 320shutter, 2.8f











 must i pray for a flash and sunny times?  or is there a trick to getting better quality bugs ?


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 16, 2011)

Hahahaha
Those little guys were just waking up


----------



## spider (Mar 16, 2011)

Just invest in a proper macro lens, really. With reversing a lens, it's something more so for teenagers that want a hazy, dreamy look or whathaveyou. 

I would invest in the proper gear to get proper macro shots!


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 16, 2011)

Another shot of this guy.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 16, 2011)

spider said:


> Just invest in a proper macro lens, really. With reversing a lens, it's something more so for teenagers that want a hazy, dreamy look or whathaveyou.
> 
> I would invest in the proper gear to get proper macro shots!


Mmm theres a way about it
this guy uses the same lens -1mm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqRn3at0H60&feature=fvwrel

he has lots of practice... hehehe 
ill try it as the bugs come out, ill hopefully improve ;D
i wish i had 700$ to spend though xD


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, the solution isn't always to just spend more money.  Would I have gotten better results if I'd forked out the dough for an SLR and proper macro lense?  Most certainly.  In fact, that time is coming.  

That being said, not all of us have endless funds to spend on camera equipment.  I bought my current main camera about four years ago.  I've spent <$100 since .. a couple extra memory cards, a couple cheap used flashes and some hardware to make rigs of various sorts.  With a little creativity you can build yourself a suitable rig and get some very passable pictures.  The attached was taken using a reverse lense and a piece of white paper used to redirect the camera's built-in flash.  It was what I could grab in a hurry when the bug in question showed up in my yard.   

Recently I went to Florida.  A good chunk of the group had SLR cameras.  We went to a couple trails where people were out in droves with their SLR cameras and $3k+ lenses.  What I saw was a lot of expensive camera equipment and a relative shortage of skill.  Lots of just point-and-shoot photography.  I saw only a few instances of people getting down on the ground or standing on stuff or walking a bit further down the path because it provided a better angle.  I saw a lot of shots taken that I knew wouldn't work out.  I didn't see anyone fiddling with their aperature or shutter speed or manually focusing.  Of course with enough money on equipment you can get technically decent shots using almost no technique. 

So sometimes just spending more money is not the solution.  In Crysta's case the first thing I would do is get more light onto the subject with a flash and some sort of diffuser .. you can rig up a softbox or bounce the light off a reflector.  More light = higher shutter speeds and deeper DOF.  Get that going and you can start to play with your technique.  If taking shots of things on the ground, for example, I rest the camera on my hand or fist. I set the focus close and then I can rock my hand or change the shape to fine-tune the focus and composition.  You can even take multiple shots and stack them (haven't done that for a few years, though).  Practice on that sort of things for a season or so and you'll be taking shots that are a lot better.

Now, this is not to downplay equipment entirely.  I have no doubt that my shots would be a lot crisper if they were being recorded with a good CMOS chip rather than a CCD.  I have no doubt that the issues with chromatic abberation at higher magnifications could be sorted with a proper macro lense.  I have no doubt that I'd get more exposures right on the first shot if my flash was TTL or even thyristor-controlled rather than my sort of guessing on layout and power and then sometimes having to adjust for shots 2 or 3 .. or 4 ..or 12.

You take someone with some serious skill and give them some serious equipment and it is amazing what happens.  Have you guys checked out tarcan's shots in the Field Trip section?  He couldn't achieve those shots without having spent some $$$ on some equipment .. but there is also no way in hell he'd be getting that stuff if he had just spent the $$$ and not taken time to learn his craft.  I could go out tomorrow with, say, 10k and buy a lot of equipment and hire a model and take lots of shots and I guarantee my shots would be horrid compared to spider's in the portrait thread.  All I'm saying is that the solution to all problems doesn't boil down to a trip to the store (or even ebay). 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## spider (Mar 16, 2011)

I suppose I should have been more specific, I spent maybe 60$ on themacro lens setup for the above photos. 

Like I said, more lighting (from a proper flash, in your case ETTL) you can dramatically improve photos.


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Centipede*


----------



## Crysta (Mar 16, 2011)

Cute little centipede.. litho? 
awesome dave! love the gold and stuff  ill look into the flash box!



spider said:


> I suppose I should have been more specific, I spent maybe 60$ on themacro lens setup for the above photos.
> 
> Like I said, more lighting (from a proper flash, in your case ETTL) you can dramatically improve photos.


ohhhh xD! 
Hm, Ill play with a rig for my 420ex and see what i can do with it... mm

heres one from right out of the camera, no cropping, etc its shot with iiso 1600 so its abit grainy. Will do on the flash!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm one of those cheap bastardos.  With a little sunlight & a little less coffee you can get decent macro on the cheap.


----------



## What (Mar 16, 2011)

Ixodes pacificus


---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Phiddipus adumbratus


(Tried waiting so that it wouldnt merge posts...didnt work... whatever.)


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 16, 2011)

Spider we found in some old towels in the attic


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 16, 2011)

hassman789 said:


> Spider we found in some old towels in the attic


Herpyllus -- I assume ecclesiasticus

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## spider (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful shots, what!!


Crysta, look for an RPS studio mini softbox. It's suppose to slide right over your flash and you can direct your light at your subject very easily

---------- Post added 03-17-2011 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 03-16-2011 at 11:52 PM ----------


----------



## pronty (Mar 17, 2011)

July 2000. Picture scanned from a slide.






---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

July 1998. Again, scanned from a slide.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## curiousme (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## pronty (Mar 17, 2011)

July 2000.


----------



## Ms.X (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## fartkowski (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## spider (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## TomM (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome toad pic!


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## spider (Mar 17, 2011)

My DOF was too shallow


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 17, 2011)

Whew! I'm way out of my league in this thread, I can see! I used to produce some pretty nice stuff with my 35 mm, but of course I can't post those and even if I could it wouldn't match the quality of these photos.

But, here is one point and shoot picture I was sort of pleased with that I posted in Not So Spineless wonders a while back....


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 17, 2011)

bird on it's way out of the bird bath!


----------



## pronty (Mar 17, 2011)

July 1998.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow guys great pictures ! this thread seems more popular! 

Im still doing macro photography with moving insects so sorry for the quality/blurryness due to lowish shutter speed. I will make a flash..... next week! lol  but i thought I would get used to working with suck low depth of field... 
 5mm


----------



## spider (Mar 18, 2011)

Watch out for a high ISO, as well. You want to shoot with a low as possible ISO (preferably 100-200). The high iso makes it grainy, but once you're using a flash, you cant bring the iso down as low as possible.

Nice shots everyone!


----------



## What (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Crysta (Mar 18, 2011)

spider said:


> Watch out for a high ISO, as well. You want to shoot with a low as possible ISO (preferably 100-200). The high iso makes it grainy, but once you're using a flash, you cant bring the iso down as low as possible.
> 
> Nice shots everyone!


I know  ill bring it down once i have a flash this is practice to greatness first eheheh


----------



## curiousme (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 18, 2011)

What do you guys stop down to when you're shooting the tiny stuff(1/2" or less)?  







---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

Almost forgot: anyone have a DIY option for ring flash or a means to convert an old flash to be used w/o it being mounted on the hot shoe?


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 18, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> [/COLOR]Almost forgot: anyone have a DIY option for ring flash or a means to convert an old flash to be used w/o it being mounted on the hot shoe?


A few options here.  

For the ring flash, you can make a ring of LEDs and a small battery pack.  Creates a constant source of light rather than a flash, but you can get adequate results depending on your subject and lense.

You can take a conventional flash and redirect it.  You can make it act a bit like a ring flash, but I think you will always get some bias towards the edge where the flash originates.  This is not necessarily a bad thing, as ring flashes can end up being too even for wildlife photography and you get a sort of unnatural lack of shadow.

In terms of triggering a flash without a hotshoe, you can get or make triggers that work off another flash.  The problem is you still have to have the initial flash which might either get in the way or, at very least, run down your batteries.  If you have the hotshoe, you can either take the connection point off the bottom of your flash and extend it with wire or make an extension cord.  I have a little spiral cord that is attached to the hotshoe off of a $2 junk camera I bought on one end and the attachment point of an old dead flash I had on the other.  I use it for a hand-held flash sometimes in the field.   Just be sure that the trigger voltage on your flash isn't too high for your camera.  I generally use flashes <5V to be on the safe side.  

Oh, and once I made a fitting out of tin that took the mounted flash off my camera and redirected it out along the lense and then down in a sort of ring flash setup.  It was a real nice setup but a bugger to take off and put back on again .. not a problem if you have a separate camera with you to take pictures of the deer and stuff and only want to take macro shots with your one setup.  This was when I had an Olympus C4000 ... that I bought new in the shops (that will date it).

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Dave.  That sounds about right.  With a very small distance to subject, built in flash is usless and the lens blocks out nearly all light sources.  The LED ring could easily be attached to lens adapter with a long lead to keep the battery pack out of the way:

http://www.amazon.com/Raynox-Macro-Scan-Conversion-Universal-Diameters/dp/B000A1SZ2Y

Are there crucial differences between LEDs in power/how much light is emitted?  I've used the mini LED flashlights as a light source before, but the result was still too grainy.

I almost think a secondary flash unit or the slave option might work better, don't know why I didn't consider it before.  I swear I've tried almost every conventional form of household lighting & rarely does it work out.

(Saunters off toward workshop) 



skinheaddave said:


> A few options here.
> 
> For the ring flash, you can make a ring of LEDs and a small battery pack.  Creates a constant source of light rather than a flash, but you can get adequate results depending on your subject and lense.
> 
> ...


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 18, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Are there crucial differences between LEDs in power/how much light is emitted?


Man, you've just asked for a course in electrical engineering.  There are all sorts of LED technologies and setups and drivers etc.  They are way more complex than simply running a bit of current through a wire in a vacuum.  

In general, though, if you use standard 5mm white LEDs and run them towards the high end of their voltage/amperage specs then you should do all right for output.  I agree, though, that a secondary flash might be the way to go with a diffuser.  Whether you point the flash towards with a DIY "softbox" or away and reflected off a hood will depend on your preferences and experimentation.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## What (Mar 18, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Almost forgot: anyone have a DIY option for ring flash or a means to convert an old flash to be used w/o it being mounted on the hot shoe?


This build is by far the best I have seen...

http://fuzzcraft.com/ringlight4-0.html 

My personal plan is to do something similar with this...I just have not gotten around to it.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 19, 2011)

What said:


> This build is by far the best I have seen...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/ringlight4-0.html
> 
> My personal plan is to do something similar with this...I just have not gotten around to it.


Thanks, Kevin.  I'm a little wary of the power draw on the battery, but this seems appliccable to a standalone light source as well, which sometimes I prefer over flash anyway.  Never considered fiber optics...this opens up a lot of interesting possibilities.


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 19, 2011)

If you start to play with LEDs, there is a good calculator here: http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Crysta (Mar 19, 2011)

lol im not using a flash yet so its grainy


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 20, 2011)

NICE SHOT  
What lens?


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 20, 2011)

I believe it was a nikon 300 zoom lens.

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 20, 2011)

Chris, do you have a polarizing filter? ever try one? I've used one once or twice near water and it does make a difference, esp when you have that much light available.
I'm only assuming there wasn't one... if there was.. then ignore


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi
We do have one, but haven't used it too much.
I think a trip to the park is coming soon

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## pronty (Mar 20, 2011)

May 2002.






---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

July 2001.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## spider (Mar 21, 2011)

Having let me get within under two feet from him, this American Alligator (whom was around 3 ft. long) photo was taken in the wild, in the backwaters of the Ross Barnett Reservoir with a 50mm prime lens.

edit: I must add I used a promaster 7500edf external flash, bare, at 35mm and 1/8 power to fill in the shadows. Unfortunately, the sun wasn't behind me.

Shot - 3/20/2011


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome shot of a gator, Spider. And dangerously close!

Here's one of mine.....






[/url]
pelican in flight by dragonblade712003, on Flickr[/IMG]

An Australian pelican in flight. Incidentally, this is the largest species of pelican in the world, and has the longest beak of any bird in the world.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 21, 2011)

The white on the bug came out a tad glary no matter how much I tinkered with things; super sunny day, probably needed a "shade" if I was a serious photographer


----------



## spider (Mar 21, 2011)

If you wanted to, you could post process it and edit that one spot via creating a new layer, changing the "gamma", then layer mask.reveal all, paint brush (black color selected) and paint every part of the image except the spot you want.

I love the angle though!

Also, the shots of the Coons and Pelican are awesome!
Just how big is the Pelican?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 21, 2011)

What said:


> Ixodes pacificus
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------
> ...





What said:


>


Now _those_ are some amazing photos.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 21, 2011)

There are some amazing shots here. Kudos, all! :clap::clap:
Here's one that I took. The clarity isn't so hot, taken at full telephoto then cropped. My equipment just isn't good enough to make this pic look right. I'm still very proud of the fact that I could catch it at all. These eagles live right across the river from my dad's place. I get to watch them all the time.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont think I have to much talent with photography... But hey, Ill play.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 21, 2011)

spider said:


> Also, the shots of the Coons and Pelican are awesome!
> Just how big is the Pelican?


Size wise, they're about 1.6 to 1.9 meters (including the bill) with a wingspan of 2.3 - 2.5 meters. This particular pelican kept flying off and coming back and landing in the same spot so I had a few opportunities to get shots of it in flight - and most of them I stuffed up!


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 22, 2011)

You certainly captured the moment, Moltar! Clarity is fine to me. Bold eagles are beautiful birds...I was fortunate to see two of them through the window of a train when I went to Canada. Though they were very far away.

Here's a tiger snake which I photographed in the wild - on my parents' rural property on Kangaroo Island in South Australia. They are fairly venomous. One of them killed a neighbour's dog.


Serpent by dragonblade712003, on Flickr


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Crysta (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is the defensive position of A. laterale. Basically, right now she is curling her tail trying to mimic a worm so that I may chomp it. Beautiful girl too.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 23, 2011)

Tiny spiderling on the back of my hand today. I wish I had a way to indicate scale, but the texture of my skin should give you some idea.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 23, 2011)

love me some spiders
hehe that ones so tiny 

heres a wild lil guy


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## curiousme (Mar 24, 2011)

Found spider on Mr. Gone's hand.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay, as with all pictures of things mysterious such as Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster, this is grainy and of poor quality. But this is the legendary TWO-HEADED DEER! For years cryptozoologists have pursued this elusive creature but with no success, and its existence has been questionable.  But while walking the dog, I was fortunate enough to snap a picture of it, resolving this decades-old mystery. I am awaiting calls from National Geographic.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## tebs (Mar 29, 2011)

*Wildlife Discovery Center - Lake Forest, IL*

Few shots I took at the WDC in Lake Forest, IL. Apparently they have one of the largest collection of rattlers in the US......


----------



## Crysta (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful swan and hots!!

lol this bug was too big for the dof of my lens, but its coolio none the less


----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a black swan which I photographed at the very end of sunset just before the last drop of light drained from the sky.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not absolutely thrilled with this one I took today, but it is okay considering I had the camera in one hand while my dog was tugging at the leash I held in my other hand.


----------



## spider (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## hassman789 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got some pictures of some wildlife while in D.C. last week.

Squirrel






Another Squirrel






Pine needles from a tree native to China






Mossy rocks and fungus in the botanic garden


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 26, 2011)

I could have done without the flash reflection on it's face, but I found this fellow, something from the Scarabaeidae family-I believe  one of the numerous types of May Beetles-after dark, so it was either bring it indoors and shoot it with a flash so I could release it immediately or wait til tomorrow and shoot it under natural light. I chose the former option. Only to turn my back for a few minutes to have the thing get loose in the house. I was unable to locate it, so maybe I'll get a natural light opportunity after all if I find it tomorrow.


----------



## curiousme (Apr 29, 2011)

Why did the ant cross the sidewalk?  I don't know, but everyone else seemed to think it was a good idea!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 29, 2011)

Monkeys in Mudumalai, India

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 17, 2011)

Caught this guy or gal hopping across the front of my pacman frog tank today. I thought "Photo op!" and scooped him up for a session.


----------



## Travis K (May 17, 2011)

Tim,

Why isn't he smiling?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 17, 2011)

He just got word that he was not accepted for a role in "The Hobbit".


----------



## What (May 17, 2011)

Forgot about this thread...


----------



## mcluskyisms (May 18, 2011)

Few shots taken whilst out walking...


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 22, 2011)

Juvenile Elaphe obselata I caught today. Feisty little guy only measured about 15 inches. Sometimes I wish they retained more of their juvenile pattern as adults. But on the other hand, they are pretty sleek with their black colouration as well.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 2, 2011)

Had to dig a few pages to find This thread...Anyway, I got one today that I was rather pleased with, the model was very uncooperative, though.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 2, 2011)

That's awesome Tim.  I've never actually noticed all the detail on a grasshopper.  The scaling on the rear set of legs is beautiful.  I'm surprised that I've not noticed this thread before.

---------- Post added at 03:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




fartkowski said:


>


I love this picture.

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------




fartkowski said:


> Hi
> We do have one, but haven't used it too much.
> I think a trip to the park is coming soon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------


And this one.


----------



## Caramell (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's a gravid wolfie I found in my backyard one day last summer:


----------



## Malodave (Jul 3, 2011)

*Large Snake and Model*

Here is one of mine. Bella, the snake is an Albino Burmese Python that is 20 feet long and weighed in at 300 pounds.

I am a pro level Photographer with cameras and lighting gear I have aquired over the past 30+ years of shooting.  I am making a LED ringlight in a Canon ML-3 Ringlight housing. The housing mounts directly to Canon's macro lenses. It will have 108 LED putting out 50,000 mcd each. That calculates to 5.8 million mcds or about 2100 lumens which is about a 120 watt incandecsent bulb. I can turn on either side and have a total of 3.5 stops of light adjustment.


I will post some of my other macro shots soon.

Malodave


----------



## Malodave (Jul 3, 2011)

*Another of mine*


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 3, 2011)

This wasn't taken in the wild, but it is a spider and I really like this picture.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 3, 2011)

Was your electronic device acting buggy?


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 3, 2011)

Mojo Jojo said:


> Was your electronic device acting buggy?


Haha. I was trying to take pictures of him and he wouldn't stay still, he eventually ran onto my electronic dice I made in my shop class and stayed put. Ended up making a good background. I call that picture, "Circut Spider" lol.

Heres a picture of a moth that was in my bathroom.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 4, 2011)

yum yum






a beautiful spidy in mexico






and this scorp i met in mexico


----------



## Malodave (Jul 4, 2011)

*Here is another of mine*


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 4, 2011)

This one really didn't come out as well as I hoped. It is too dark, but it was very spur of the moment and this was all I got before he hopped away.


----------



## Malodave (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Draiman (Jul 4, 2011)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Jul 4, 2011)

very beautiful draimen


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 5, 2011)

I really like the squirrel on the gravestone in the cemetary.  It's moody and very, shall we say, 'artful'.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 5, 2011)

Aw, crap! I was pretty proud of my grasshopper, but now....


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 5, 2011)

cyanocean said:


> I really like the squirrel on the gravestone in the cemetary.  It's moody and very, shall we say, 'artful'.


Thanks, it was in a cemetary in Boston. I forget the name, but it had Samuel Adams burried in it.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Crysta (Jul 9, 2011)

Draiman said:


> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6017/5917274315_21141aabd5_b.jpg


Beautiful colors, could use some work on the face though hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 10, 2011)

All my wildlife photos are stored on this website. http://www.projectnoah.org/users/keithp2012


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 10, 2011)

Found this guy hopping along the trail, probably an injured wing.


----------



## Taryllton (Jul 10, 2011)

Draiman said:


>


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are some I've been collecting the past little while


----------



## Malodave (Jul 14, 2011)

*Some more of mine*


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Transylvania (Jul 19, 2011)




----------

